# Mixer Review - Chrisdvr1



## Chukin'Vape (24/10/18)

In This Episode - Deetz is back. Wait... Theo mixed up a custard? Deetz finds a banging Watermelon Candy. Small rant from Theo on recipe comments. Richard finds a mix that puts a  on his face!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

